# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  New Gold Tone Mandocello Video

## Mandolin Cafe

Gold Tone just sent us a link to a new video of their much talked about mandocello and this one is mostly acoustic which was one of the requests regarding the first video they produced. We just received this link a few minutes ago so in corresponding back, asked if possible that someone clarify the questions of further availability. Once we hear that information it will be shared.

----------

Beanzy, 

colorado_al, 

derbex, 

John Kelly, 

Kathy-a, 

Lord of the Badgers, 

Mandobart, 

meow-n-dolin, 

Seter

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

There response just received:

We are expecting the next shipment to arrive in late March or early April, assuming everything goes well with the new regulations.

- Ken San Angelo Web & IT Manager

----------


## jtv

Very sweet video! 

Cannot wait for elderly to get mine set up and shipped out. The wait is killing me.

----------


## Freddyfingers

Nice to clarify the knobs.  I thought it was volume and tone, but apparently it's one volume per pickup.  That's a plus for me.

----------


## Mandobart

Is there an on-board preamp for the bridge piezo?  How do you blend a piezo with a mag pickup then feed that out to an amp/PA when the impedance of the two differ by a factor of 1000?

----------


## foldedpath

> Is there an on-board preamp for the bridge piezo?  How do you blend a piezo with a mag pickup then feed that out to an amp/PA when the impedance of the two differ by a factor of 1000?


No room for a battery that I can see. I suppose the idea here is that you'd choose one of the two pickups as your primary, with appropriate outboard preamp (or not), and use the knobs to blend in just a touch of the other one to help out. 

The piezo will sound nasty on a long cable by itself with no preamp, but if you're mainly using the humbucker, then you could dial in just a little piezo to brighten the top end. Or the opposite... use a preamp on a short cord like the LR Baggs Gigpro on your belt to give a proper impedance match for the piezo, use that as primary, and blend in just a little humbucker to fatten the bottom end. 

Neither approach would interest me personally. I'm a microphone guy so I'd be using an external mic or clip-on mic (which is one reason I'm not too interested in this particular instrument). But if someone is buying this for the onboard pickups, which seems to be the marketing focus, then that should work reasonably well.

----------


## goldtone

The two pickups are wired in such a way that the impedance is balanced. This essentially allows a similar output between the two pickups and ensures that one does not talk over the other.

However, in this system the pickups are designed either to be blended to taste or work as two independent pickup systems.

Because the output of each pickup can be individually controlled, you can choose the signal that you are sending to any amp, PA or external preamp system.

----------

Freddyfingers, 

jtv, 

Mandolin Cafe

----------


## allenhopkins

So this is a "folkternative" instrument?  Should I add that word to my (steadily decreasing) vocabulary?

----------


## goldtone

> So this is a "folkternative" instrument?  Should I add that word to my (steadily decreasing) vocabulary?


Yes, we have a wide variety of instruments that don't fit neatly into traditional categories, or differ from the usual instruments, so we describe them as 'Folkternative'.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Not gonna be playing mine this Sunday :Crying:  Was going to try some heavier gauge strings to see if they would stop some buzzing I'm getting. And I heard the same dreaded question from Jordan that he asked me a few years ago about my Weber Gallatin. "What about this crack?"  :Disbelief:  Noooo!!!!! But then he said, "And this one here?"  :Crying: 
At least it wasn't the headstock like my Weber. The ebony *tailpiece* has a couple cracks. We think it's from the wood drying out as the tailpiece doesn't seem to have any finish on it. And since it made an ocean voyage. Then think it was in Florida for awhile. Very humid environments. Now here where the furnace is our best friend is just too dry.  ( I do have a humidifier attached to it and working) He thought it would be alright thru the weekend but I don't want to take a chance on it getting worse. So I left it with him to fix.

----------


## colorado_al

So that's 0 for 2 on these instruments so far?
Anyone have one that isn't having issues?

----------


## jtv

As far as I could tell NotMelloCello had his mostly alright eventually except for personal preference on the neck width. 

I don't have mine yet, still sitting in Elderly's shop awaiting/undergoing setup. I'm hoping it's just going slow/busy and not having major issues causing it to take this long. They say it should be shipped out next week. The guy who picked one up at House of Musical Traditions in the other thread seemed to be enjoying it too.

----------

colorado_al

----------


## Rodney Riley

I really like mine. Just one of those things that wood will do.

----------

colorado_al

----------


## colorado_al

OK. Cool. I would think that GT would replace the tailpiece under warranty, if they have any to spare. Keep us informed to how it goes. I know that many people are compelled to post complaints, and few to post praise, so if there are some positive reviews, let's hear them too.
Thanks!

----------


## Rodney Riley

It is just one beautiful instrument. Kinda expected some glitches since it's a new product. Jordan said he was going to contact them to find out what he needs to do...glue/replace

----------

colorado_al

----------


## NotMelloCello

That's the best of the 3 videos from Gold Tone.

I am hoping the fellow in Illinois who bought mine would make a post....

----------


## jtv

Hope the guy who got yours makes one too. I want to hear everything from anyone about this right now while I wait for mine.

But it's set up and shipping out tomorrow, just a few more days of waiting!

----------


## NotMelloCello

> Hope the guy who got yours makes one too.


He's not waiting 2 weeks to sell it like I did. Look for it again on eBay.

----------


## goldtone

> Not gonna be playing mine this Sunday Was going to try some heavier gauge strings to see if they would stop some buzzing I'm getting. And I heard the same dreaded question from Jordan that he asked me a few years ago about my Weber Gallatin. "What about this crack?"  Noooo!!!!! But then he said, "And this one here?" 
> At least it wasn't the headstock like my Weber. The ebony *tailpiece* has a couple cracks. We think it's from the wood drying out as the tailpiece doesn't seem to have any finish on it. And since it made an ocean voyage. Then think it was in Florida for awhile. Very humid environments. Now here where the furnace is our best friend is just too dry.  ( I do have a humidifier attached to it and working) He thought it would be alright thru the weekend but I don't want to take a chance on it getting worse. So I left it with him to fix.


Sorry that happened to you! You can contact us at contact@goldtone.com or 321-264-1970 and we will get that taken care of for you.

And this is the first we've heard of any problems with the Mandocello so far, so it might just be a fluke.

----------

colorado_al, 

fox

----------


## Rodney Riley

Fixed. Jordan glued it up at no charge. Also purchased a ART preamp to see if we can get a better signal to the board. Working on that later this afternoon.

----------


## Freddyfingers

The saga continues!

----------


## Mandobart

> Fixed. Jordan glued it up at no charge. Also purchased a ART preamp to see if we can get a better signal to the board. Working on that later this afternoon.


Seems like you shouldn't need a preamp for the mag pu.  If you're running just off the bridge piezo you need something.  My first preamp was an ART Tube.  Works fine with piezo's although I've moved on since, ultimately to the Redeye.

----------


## jtv

It came in today! First impressions are amazing.

Looks beautiful, sounds great. I'm new to mandocello so don't really have any basis for comparison, but I'm loving it. 

I agree that it's not as loud acoustically as my guitar is/it could be, but for me that's okay. It's a beautiful sound and I'm living in an apartment anyway so quiet isn't bad. It also feels as though it would be loud enough to be heard, just not dominate other instruments.

I see what the complaints were about the pickguard assembly being a bit high, but mine at least is level with the fretboard at one end, but ends up probably 1/2 inch below the strings at the bridge which has worked fine for me. The bits of wiring being visible under the pickguard is odd to me too, but I understand why they did it that way (and I'm the only one who'll see them).

But ya, when that's the extent of my complains with the instrument, I consider this to have been a great buy!

I'm also really going to need to work on getting that pinky involved. I've been neglecting it but am really gonna need it for this.

----------

Freddyfingers

----------


## NotMelloCello

That makes 3 who've admit they've purchased one.

----------


## Freddyfingers

> It came in today! First impressions are amazing.
> 
> Looks beautiful, sounds great. I'm new to mandocello so don't really have any basis for comparison, but I'm loving it. 
> 
> I agree that it's not as loud acoustically as my guitar is/it could be, but for me that's okay. It's a beautiful sound and I'm living in an apartment anyway so quiet isn't bad. It also feels as though it would be loud enough to be heard, just not dominate other instruments.
> 
> I see what the complaints were about the pickguard assembly being a bit high, but mine at least is level with the fretboard at one end, but ends up probably 1/2 inch below the strings at the bridge which has worked fine for me. The bits of wiring being visible under the pickguard is odd to me too, but I understand why they did it that way (and I'm the only one who'll see them).
> 
> But ya, when that's the extent of my complains with the instrument, I consider this to have been a great buy!
> ...


I am glad you got yours and are enjoying it.   What did you think about the set up from Elderly?  Was it playable out of the box? Action to your liking?

----------


## Tom C

Folks making comments about the volume. Don't forget F-hole guitars are the same way so this seems as no surprise.  Not a bad thing. just different.

----------


## NotMelloCello

> Folks making comments about the volume. Don't forget F-hole guitars are the same way so this seems as no surprise.  Not a bad thing. just different.


_<Inappropriate. No need to talk down to forum members in that manner simply because they don't share your views. No further warnings>_

----------


## jtv

> I am glad you got yours and are enjoying it.   What did you think about the set up from Elderly?  Was it playable out of the box? Action to your liking?


I'm no expert in setups, especially on an instrument I've never played before, but I find it perfectly fine. Very playable and the action seems great (I can play way up the neck and it's still quite playable but I haven't had issues with fret buzzing). 


As far as volume goes, I'm wondering if yours is a dud or something NotMelloCello. Mine isn't going to overpower a room full of people and instruments, but is certainly loud enough for me isn't too much quieter than my acoustic guitar, especially if I start throwing chords around.

----------


## foldedpath

> Folks making comments about the volume. Don't forget F-hole guitars are the same way so this seems as no surprise.  Not a bad thing. just different.


I'm not sure that's a fair comparison. An archtop F-hole mandocello has more strings with more total tension driving the soundboard than an archtop F-hole guitar. If anything, it should be louder. My archtop F-hole Weber octave mandolin has plenty of volume, and I'd expect a 'cello version to be the same. 

It may just be that this Gold Tone 'cello is on the quiet side, which would be fine for anyone planning to use it amplified. Might even be a benefit for feedback control. But it's important for prospective buyers to know that.

----------


## Mandobart

> Folks making comments about the volume. Don't forget F-hole guitars are the same way so this seems as no surprise.  Not a bad thing. just different.


I've not played one of the new Gold Tone 'cellos, but my f-holed Eastman guitar bodied 'cello has plenty of volume.  And there are some plenty loud acoustic f-hole arch top guitars out there that were built to keep up sonically with horns etc. in a swing band.

----------


## Tom C

That sounds like a legit observation.

----------


## NotMelloCello

I am sick and tired of having posts deleted because I speak the truth.

----------


## mrmando

:Popcorn:

----------


## zoukboy

> I am sick and tired of having posts deleted because I speak the truth.


So leave. You won't be missed.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Just another opinion, but, this mandocello  is  the  cheapest  on  the  market  today!!! It is an entry level instrument. And if they sell well, I expect improvements overall from Gold Tone. Yes it's quiet. About the same difference in volume as my Weber is to the Fender I had. (Kinda wondering if it would be louder if Stephen Perry could do some "MandoVoodoo" on it :Whistling: )

When doing my father-in-law's funeral. Had the guitar player play my father-in-law's Gibson Hummingbird unplugged. Wish now I would have had him play the father-in-law's Martin. The Martin is a cannon, the Gibson, quiet like a hummingbird. The Martin 0-15 was the cheapest Martin made in 1940. The Hummingbird was Gibson's second most expensive guitar behind the J-200 at it's introduction in 1960. So some instruments have the projection and some don't. We won't be getting rid of the Gibson just because it is quieter than the Martin.

I still love this Mandocello. Just like I loved playing a Fender mandolin. Because I was making music with a wooden box!! How cool is that?

----------


## Mandobart

Actually the Morgan Monroe, if available, costs less.  I have not played or actually seen either one.

----------


## Rodney Riley

> Actually the Morgan Monroe, if available, costs less.  I have not played or actually seen either one.


Yes. Saw that after I had posted but didn't have time to edit the post.

No pick guard or pick-ups. Don't see case or gig bag listed. The case that came with my Gold Tone is better than the one that came with my Martin.

----------


## Bad Monkey

bearing in mind that I'm commenting only from hearing youtube videos with all their limitations, but does the instrument sound unbalanced tone-wise across the courses? meh, youtube is worthless for this kind of thing.

----------


## jtv

> Not gonna be playing mine this Sunday Was going to try some heavier gauge strings to see if they would stop some buzzing I'm getting. And I heard the same dreaded question from Jordan that he asked me a few years ago about my Weber Gallatin. "What about this crack?"  Noooo!!!!! But then he said, "And this one here?" 
> At least it wasn't the headstock like my Weber. The ebony *tailpiece* has a couple cracks. We think it's from the wood drying out as the tailpiece doesn't seem to have any finish on it. And since it made an ocean voyage. Then think it was in Florida for awhile. Very humid environments. Now here where the furnace is our best friend is just too dry.  ( I do have a humidifier attached to it and working) He thought it would be alright thru the weekend but I don't want to take a chance on it getting worse. So I left it with him to fix.


I suspect this might be a design flaw of the instrument. Mine just had a similar thing happen, though much more dramatically. Instead of developing a small crack, it just broke off. Terrifying to hear a small creaking sound from your instrument, go to grab it, and have the end of the tailpiece shatter a little bit on you. 

The good news is that it seems to be only the tailpiece that is damaged. 

Definitely was quite enjoying it and anticipate continuing to in the future once I fix this.

----------


## Rodney Riley

jtv, definitely get ahold of Gold Tone or your dealer for a replacement. I didn't take any pictures of the cracks and my repairman didn't either so wasn't able to get any compensation for him glueing mine up. I look at mine now every time I take it out of it's case. So far nothing else is showing up.

----------


## jtv

Yep, already sent in a message to elderly and they're talking with goldtone to get a replacement.

----------


## jtv

Still a shame that it happened, but Elderly talked to GoldTone and they got me a replacement tailpiece shipped nice and quick and it was a nice easy fix once I got the replacement. That being said, it appears to be identical to the first one which seeing as I'm not the only one who has had a problem makes me a bit nervous.

Sounding great again and I can't wait for more time playing it.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Mine's still holding glued up. Having lighter guage strings put on. My old fingers having a hard time getting good clean sound out of the heavier strings I'd put on it. Was wanting it a little louder acoustically, but since I use it plugged in, the heavier strings are really not needed.

----------


## jtv

I should consider that. Bringing the strings back up to pitch really reminded me how much tension is in them. I think I did something with the (very amateur) way I adjusted the bridge to try to get the action just right since the low strings are really singing good now.


You said you play yours largely in church, right? What sorts of stuff do you do with it? Looks like I'll probably be doing similar in the near future.

----------


## Rodney Riley

jtv, I use the Mandocello on these three songs;

On Hillsong Worship's "Broken Vessels(Amazing Grace). Capo at 7th fret. And play instrumental starting about halfway thru the song. Playing the riff except for a little break till the end of the song. A string of 1/8 notes, 
g,d,g,d,a,b,a,g | g,d,g,d,a,b,a,g | c,b,a,g,c,b,a,g ( can be played on the D and A strings without capo. But fingers get tired with the stretch. Does strengthen the pinky tho  :Wink:  )

On Zach Williams "Chain Breaker" Strumming chords. (In key of C, all chords are just 2 finger chords)

And on Meredith Andrews "Open Up The Heavens" play the Cello part

----------


## Rodney Riley

> jtv, I use the Mandocello on these three songs;
> 
> On Hillsong Worship's "Broken Vessels(Amazing Grace). Capo at 7th fret. And play instrumental starting about halfway thru the song. Playing the riff except for a little break till the end of the song. A string of 1/8 notes, 
> g,d,g,d,a,b,a,g | g,d,g,d,a,b,a,g | c,b,a,g,c,b,a,g


Must've been tired when I wrote this. Should be one more measure of the g,d,g,d,a,b,a,g in there.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Well it hasn't "opened up" and become a cannon. With the lighter guage strings it is really quiet. But plugged in is a joy to listen to. I don't like the sound of the bridge pickup, so don't use it. Have to have the volume all the way up on the Mag or it has a hum/buzz to it. Also found that with lighter strings it needs a lighter touch. Unless fretting just as close to the frets and with just enuff pressure, all the notes go sharp. Everyone that sees it comments on how beautiful an instrument it is. 

Has there been any more shipped?

----------


## jtv

Ya, the pickups are definitely an interesting mix. I hadn't done much besides make a few test recordings with them and enjoyed the way it sounds acoustically, but probably will be experimenting more with them in the near future. 

On the volume note, I just restrung mine to octave mandolin tuning and it feels like it's projecting a lot more. I'll have to play around and see if I can't figure out why and get that to transfer to mandocello mode

----------


## NotMelloCello

So..... No one bought any more Gold Tone Mandocellos? I haven't seen any for sale anywhere..... Maybe they weren't gonna be the big hit Gold Tone thought.

----------


## jtv

Well I'm not sure they've actually had a second shipment of them make it over.

The fact that the tailpieces seem to be awfully unreliable probably doesn't help.

Good news on that front btw. Mine broke (again) a bit ago and this replacement is apparently a different design since the factory that made the old ones is now out of business. (Gee, I wonder why). Should be in tomorrow or so and I hope to be able to report back about it. 


I do hope they're just spending some time to work out some of the kinks and plan to continue. Mandocello is great fun and I think having an entry level model like this is good for the instrument.

----------


## tmsweeney

It does sound good , I am weary of a standard guitar neck , how can I play one before I buy it in upstate NY ?

----------


## Rodney Riley

> .., I just restrung mine to octave mandolin tuning...


What string set did you use to restring it as an octave? I might try that before changing back to a heavier set for 'cello tuning.

----------


## Rodney Riley

> It does sound good , I am weary of a standard guitar neck , how can I play one before I buy it in upstate NY ?


If ya want to swing by the house, you can try mine out!! :Grin:

----------


## jtv

> What string set did you use to restring it as an octave? I might try that before changing back to a heavier set for 'cello tuning.


One of the sets from emando.com. I believe it was the octave mandolin bronze light set.

----------


## tmsweeney

> If ya want to swing by the house, you can try mine out!!


Thanks, IL is a bit of stretch, I guess I have to relate this to my experience with Micheal Kelly F style octave, yes it was a $700 instrument, but it was toneless, had no volume and the action was either too loose or too high.

I'll keep looking around the North East

I will say I played the Northfield Octave, and thought it was great, but it was a 3K instrument.
So even for an F style guitar $900 is pretty low ( not that that is a bad thing).

I have an Ovation mandocello but to me it is very much like an 8 string guitar, so that's really why I want to play one first.

----------


## jtv

Finally got the tailpiece. As far as I can tell it's identical to the old one. Why did I have to wait 2 months for the new and improved version to be ready again....?

Good news is that it's restrung and sounds lovely again. Saw some ads for Stringjoy (company that makes guitar strings and specialized in custom sets) and decided to give them a try. Had to go to their nickel wound electric strings rather than their bronze acoustic ones due to sizes, but they sound great. Lot brighter sound which is interesting on it, but I quite like.

Also if anyone's in the wisconsin area and wants to give it a try to see what mandocello is like shoot me a message, would be happy to show it off. (Though I make no guarantees that I won't be playing around with it and trying octave pairs or octave mandolin tuning at any given time.)

----------


## Rodney Riley

Has anyone heard whether Gold Tone has had any more available in the states?

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Has anyone heard whether Gold Tone has had any more available in the states?


I just tuned in to this conversation.  As I read the string some things really puzzled me. 

First, why on earth does Goldtone stick with the ebony tailpiece -- sounds like in this string alone we have accounts of 5 individual failures of the piece?  What more evidence do they need?  I built 5 mandocellos -- all from arch top guitars (16" and 17" lower bouts) and in each case I made a trapeze style metal tail piece using a conventional Gibson style mandolin tail piece, some 1/8" brass round stock and silver solder. I've only had one dramatically "let loose" and that was totally due to my lack of experience with silver soldering. Once I learned how to recognize a good bead, no problems. I think I could use one of those tail pieces to tow a trailer behind my Jeep SRT.

Second I am really puzzled to hear these mandocellos being described as "quiet"?   No, I say that they should not be "quiet".  Not at all.  

All of mandocellos I made were loud by any fretted instrument standard except a banjo.  They made more "sound" than my Gibson Advance Jumbo (a loud guitar). Played with a mandolin they will not "dominate" because a mandolin pitch range is so different but you will hear the mandocello loud and clear like rolling thunder.  It is not the f-holes either --- an arch top guitar is not "quiet" they were made to "cut through" in jazz bands in the '40s. My old Gibson K-1 mandocello (oval hole) was also "louder" than a guitar. 

Mandocellos are not retiring instruments usually.

----------


## NotMelloCello

Bernie.... where the heck you been, man? I haven't seen you post in a coon's age.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Bernie.... where the heck you been, man? I haven't seen you post in a coon's age.


Maybe in 7,639 posts i have said all I know about any topic on this forum?

----------


## NotMelloCello

And your latest didn't shed anything new. Gotcha.

----------


## Rodney Riley

https://www.elderly.com/gold-tone-mandocello.htm

Could it possibly be they’re getting the second shipment thru? Right above the listed price it says. “On order, expected arrival date 12/20/17”. That’s today.

----------


## NotMelloCello

That's almost a year between shipments.... Who is to blame, I wonder....

----------


## mrmando

I heard a container of them got hung up in CITES processing.

----------


## mrmando

Here's one on eBay, only 5 shopping days left ... 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Tone-S...%257Ciid%253A1

----------


## thecelloronin

How exactly would one match the impedances between piezo and mag without a battery, I wonder?

----------


## Rodney Riley

> How exactly would one match the impedances between piezo and mag without a battery, I wonder?


Read post #7. Gold Tone explains it.

----------


## Rodney Riley

> Here's one on eBay, only 5 shopping days left ... 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Tone-S...%257Ciid%253A1


They list a quantity of 3 available. Free shipping but priced $64.75 higher than Elderlys list price.

----------


## mrmando

> Free shipping but priced $64.75 higher than Elderly’s list price.


Well, since Elderly is also offering free shipping right now, I guess Elderly is the way to go. _If_ they actually have the cellos in stock now.

----------


## Rodney Riley

> Well, since Elderly is also offering free shipping right now, I guess Elderly is the way to go. _If_ they actually have the cellos in stock now.


Expected arrival 12-22-17 now.

----------


## thecelloronin

> Read post #7. Gold Tone explains it.



"The two pickups are wired in such a way that the impedance is balanced. This essentially allows a similar output between the two pickups and ensures that one does not talk over the other.

However, in this system the pickups are designed either to be blended to taste or work as two independent pickup systems.

Because the output of each pickup can be individually controlled, you can choose the signal that you are sending to any amp, PA or external preamp system."

That doesn't really explain in any technical detail how they accomplished this feat, only that they did so.

----------


## jtv

Anyone here buy one of the new batch? If so, can you post an image of the tailpiece? 

I'm curious if they actually did start putting different ones on, because after they promised me a different one that would require drilling they sent the same old one that had broken twice and, shockingly, it's now started to break again....

----------


## Rodney Riley

Just rechecked mine  :Frown:  not good.  Local tech used a rod along with the plate when we restrung it with the lighter gauge strings that were not ball ends. Can see where glue line is when we found the first cracks. ( in line with inside G string) Now this... Was wanting to go back to heavier strings. Or maybe tune GDAE. Guess I’ll start hunting for a cast tailpiece.

----------


## Rodney Riley

E-mailed Goldtone. They’re shipping a replacement tailpiece toomario.

----------


## NotMelloCello

Slightly damaged GoldTone Mandocello on Squeebay right now.... Might make a nice axe if someone can get it cheaply enough and had the easy repairs done. I was just outbid....

----------


## Freddyfingers

Fwiw, I saw about 5 for sale on reverb yesterday.

----------

